# RCS Breeding Temp



## francoistaljard (May 31, 2016)

Wel I'm no expert but...

5 months ago i started out with 8 RCS of which one died leaving me with one female and 6 males.
Last week alone I sold over 30 shrimp and it is still quite crowded.
My water temp is constant between 26-28°C (think thats 80-82°F)

Hope that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Neos are quite adaptable and may breed at various temperatures. The only concern with higher temps is that it holds less oxygen, a bigger chance of bacterial infections and it may potentially result in the shrimp growing too fast, thus shortening their lifespan? (don't know how true that is)


Having said that, I have kept cherry shrimp in a wide range of temps. I've had good breeding and not good breeding at higher temps.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I keep my tanks in the low-mid 70s and my shrimp are fine. It's a bit of a concern when the room they're in can drop into the low 60s and even high 50s.
Otherwise neos are usually fine in unheated tanks. Their breeding slows down when it gets cold but they'll be fine at room temperature


----------



## DAS212 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, I've brought the tank down to 74.5, I think that is a happy medium. Will update on what happens.


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

From my experience I will say higher temperature should promote breeding.


----------



## DAS212 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ended up dropping the temp down to 74 degrees and got baby shrimp!!!! They are very small right now, about the size of a grain of Fluval Shrimp Substrate.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Sounds like you had some females that were already berried?


Congrats!


----------



## DAS212 (Sep 21, 2014)

Maybe! I had no idea. I ordered 20 RCS from the Shrimp Farm that arrived late last month. I was able to get a cool video of a female fanning her eggs yesterday so looks like there are plenty more to come. Now I'm nervous about making sure they all survive.

Bump: Thanks!


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

It takes 3-4 weeks for their eggs to hatch, so if you've got babies, you had berried mamas! 


Lots of biofilm, or powder foods should be enough for babies. Added leaves and cholla wood can help to add additional food to the tank as biofilm will grow on them.


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

Never kept shrimp, but a lot of fish will breed when there is a temperature drop, as they think it's raining. The high temp may help them breed more, but the actual temp drop may trigger breeding.


----------



## Madrigal77 (Mar 15, 2018)

It's more of a challenge to get them to STOP breeding than to get them breeding. My wife started with 3 in a 5 gallon, and we just had to upgrade her to a 10 because they had totally overrun the 5. I think she has over 100 in there now haha.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Cherry shrimps will breed anyways. There ideal temperature is 72. Higher temperatures will stimulate breeding but offspring survival will be low and shrimps will be prune to infections. Keep your tank at low temps.


----------

